# загадки xterm и su (super user)

## alyent

После того, как я установил xfree-4.3.0 у меня появилась 20-ти секундная задержка при использовании "su" с момента введения пароля. Вот как бы эту фичу отрубить? Может у кого было подобное?

Причем эта задержка присутствует в любом Хтерминале (eterm, rxvt, aterm)

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Ну в таких "непонятных" ситуациях я обычно дебаглю программу.

Запусти например `[sl]trace su -' и посмотри на каких вызовах функций все лагает.

У меня например система одно-время загружала иксы около 3-х минут. Выяснилось, что при запуске startx в одном из мест он вызывает `hostname' который у меня и тормозил, так как я не прописал имя машине  :Smile: 

----------

## inv

У меня были такие паузы, если dns настроен не правильно, если же он не настроен вообще, то в /etc/resolv.conf должно быть пусто.

----------

